# Feelings towards Bullies



## savior2005 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello all. I'm not ashamed to admit that in middle school, I was heavily bullied and ostricized. I was a overweight kid (not obese) who had just moved to a new place, and the environment was so different. It was the worst, I was attacked, mocked, and ridiculed constantly. I had no friends in class. Didn't help that the teachers didnt give a darn.

It's been almost 15 years since then, and I thought I was over it. But I heard that one of the ppl who bullied/ostricized me needed vital surgery, and tbh upon hearing that, I didn't feel bad at all, I felt a very happy. I know that's a shitty thing to say, but its the truth. I do feel bad about feeling happy, but I just couldn't help it

I also saw that the person who had surgery was posting stuff from middle school about me recently, laughing with other ppl from my middle school about me (saw this on his social media after I heard that he needed surgery, just checked to see his status after I felt bad about feeling good). Stuff like "remember when _ did that". It also made me feel good that some of them are working miserable jobs/ can't find jobs, while I'm lined up with a decent paying job.

Idk why I made this thread, but I don't really have anyone to talk to about this lol, but I wanted to release my feelings and emotions. Is it weird, even wrong, for me to be feeling like this? Is this a normal feeling?

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2017)

Fat people are usually strong, so why didn't you just square up with the bullies and smash their skulls in?

Also, why are you following people on social media who you don't like? Just block them and forget about them and move on with your lfie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 22, 2017)

A said:


> Fat people are usually strong, so why didn't you just square up with the bullies and smash their skulls in?
> 
> Also, why are you following people on social media who you don't like? Just block them and forget about them and move on with your lfie.


I wasn't much of a fighter back then and i did try to fight back, it led me to getting my ass kicked. Some of them were much stronger than me too lol.

Im not following these ppl i was just curious if the guy had surgery or not. When I went to his page, I simply glanced through his posts and saw my name being mentioned, and i was truly shocked. I also see them around, and not cuz i want to.
I have moved on with my life, i just felt like i needed to let this stuff out.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 23, 2017)

I would like to tell your that you shouldn’t wish something like that  on anyone, especially not some guy who picked on you back in HS, cause he’s likely a more mature, better person than when you knew him


But if that’s how you feel then there’s probably no helping it.


EDIT: I didn’t read the part where you said they were saying shit about you recently, yeah that’s not cool. In that case, then maybe it is only natural you get a kick out of their misfortune.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachі (Nov 23, 2017)

i did actually get bullied by one guy in high school (i was like 5'0 lol) but the last time he caught me i was really pissed off by something else and he just walked away. i still see him around but he's never said anything to me since that time. honestly i fucking hated the guy. a few years later and i still get pissed off thinking about it, i know he was also like thrice my size but i also feel like a bitch because that was the only time in my life i just stood there and took it. i regret not even trying to fight back. first and last time i acted like a bitch tbh

sorry to hear about your experience man, it must have been really shitty. especially when you know that they're the same cunts that they were before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 23, 2017)

Isn't there a member here who's a bully who some members of the staff worship like jesus......


----------



## Virus (Nov 23, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> Hello all. I'm not ashamed to admit that in middle school, I was heavily bullied and ostricized. I was a overweight kid (not obese) who had just moved to a new place, and the environment was so different. It was the worst, I was attacked, mocked, and ridiculed constantly. I had no friends in class. Didn't help that the teachers didnt give a darn.
> 
> It's been almost 15 years since then, and I thought I was over it. But I heard that one of the ppl who bullied/ostricized me needed vital surgery, and tbh upon hearing that, I didn't feel bad at all, I felt a very happy. I know that's a shitty thing to say, but its the truth. I do feel bad about feeling happy, but I just couldn't help it
> 
> ...



I would say that it is a natural reaction to feel that way and you shouldn't be ashamed. Remember that emotions are just that, you just don't need to act on them. Just accept the feelings, they don't need to be rational.

I haven't been bullied, but I always befriended the one being bullied, which made me and my brother quite unpopular during middle school. I didn't care that much about that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 23, 2017)

I firmly believe in karma and it'll kick them in the ass once that negativity they spread back in the day towards you comes haunting back. Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself even if you feel like you can't you can. You gotta stay positive and don't let them bring you down and you gotta remind yourself your an amazing individual and strong individual regardless of what's happened. Everyone's been bullied in life some worse then others, you just gotta stand up for yourself and tell yourself that your amazing regardless of what they say or do because in the end their worthless jealous little shits that don't deserve your kindness and karma will get them back ten fold either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sassy said:


> I firmly believe in karma and it'll kick them in the ass once that negativity they spread back in the day towards you comes haunting back. Sometimes you gotta stand up for yourself even if you feel like you can't you can. You gotta stay positive and don't let them bring you down and you gotta remind yourself your an amazing individual and strong individual regardless of what's happened. Everyone's been bullied in life some worse then others, you just gotta stand up for yourself and tell yourself that your amazing regardless of what they say or do because in the end their worthless jealous little shits that don't deserve your kindness and karma will get them back ten fold either way.


Thanks all, I appreciate the kind words. With regards to your advice, in middle school i did try to stand up to them, and it led to me getting bullied and ostricized more. Those days still linger in my head and anytime i notice someone else getting bullied or ostricized, ill defend them or befriend them. Luckily, I'm much stronger and fitter now than i was before lol. But ya, Ive put those days in the backburner, I guess I was just shocked that they were still laughing about me nearly 15 years later. It sucks, but I do see them around from time to time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 23, 2017)

Glad you spoke up.

I definitely sympathize but I have no real advice on how to carry with it. Like everywhere, growing up can be rough, and I carry a few scars from back then, but I am positive I also gave scars to others because like most kids, I was unaware of the feelings of others, so I cannot act the saint here. Physical scars are nothing; the ones that stay dented in your mind are the dangerous ones.

The one thing I do know is that people who were bullied can be late bloomers - they feel inadequate sometimes and it takes them a longer time to put their ambitions into motion, but once they do so, they are fueled by the realization that the world can be a harsh place, and they push through while the supposed bullies cannot proceed with their career for different reasons, the most usual being problems with authority. And I don't mean the Authorities, but having a supervisor who can lash out and shit.

I am not generalizing, everybody's different, I am just saying that, from my experience, 50%+ of the cases were like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 23, 2017)

In my real life, I'm still getting bullied even though I'm an adult, lol.


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm rather relieved that I live in a country where bullying isn't really a thing, or at least not on the scale that you see in the US for example. I was also out of shape in junior high, but I never got bullied for it.Despite being in an all girls school, but for some reason the girls were really nice. And those who tried to bully me for that or something else later on deeply regretted it. I just have a low tolerance for BS.
I do remember being bullied as a kid by someone  older than me (a 6th grader or something when I was just 5 or 6) , but thankfully my big sis (5 years older than me) had my back and she sent that bitch packing.
I don't think you should feel bad for your bully @savior2005 since he's obviously not regretting his actions back then, and instead gloats about them. But in a sense you should feel sorry for him since he's the kind of petty person who still sees some merit in bullying people, despite being all around a loser. Or maybe it's precisely because he's such a loser that he likes reminiscing about his glory days as a bully.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Nov 24, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Isn't there a member here who's a bully who some members of the staff worship like jesus......


MSG boards are a alot like high school. The difference is high schoolers do not pretend they are not in high school for the most part.

Shit, journalism is like high school today.


----------



## mali (Nov 28, 2017)

u should have clowned all of them in the post you were mentioned in, laugh about it and then move on.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm being child-abused but the other way around, lol.   There is this little boy at church that keeps hitting me in the crotch with his fist and large rocks.  He has hit me with thrown rocks and tackled me down by dragging me down and has splashed gelatinous liquids and water in my face and wiped liquids on my clothes, etc.    I'm an adult, lol.  He is adorable, though, so I let him, lol.   He is a real cutie, lol.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 29, 2017)

@corsair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Nov 29, 2017)

Must say I wouldn't care less what happens to those kinds of people. I never bothered to memorize fuckers names.


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 29, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Must say I wouldn't care less what happens to those kinds of people. I never bothered to memorize fuckers names.



What if what happened with Homer and Mr. Burns happened with you and the bullies?  They'll be chasing you down in your bedroom trying to beat you down until you remembered their names or his name and then you will find yourself falling through a window towards being really hurt at the end, lol.


----------



## corsair (Nov 30, 2017)

Imagine said:


> @corsair


So you tag me here to pick on me again?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2017)

corsair said:


> So you tag me here to pick on me again?


You pick on me

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## corsair (Nov 30, 2017)

Who was just trying to publicly shame me for things I have never done?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Imagine (Nov 30, 2017)



Reactions: Neutral 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 30, 2017)

@corsair @Imagine Perhaps it's best that you guys deal with your issues in VM/PM instead of making a big deal out of it in a serious thread like this?

*EDIT:* Anyways, this issue is a bit of a headache for me, although an important lesson that a mentor taught me regarding bullying is that bullies need a person or a group that they can pick on, so they can feel superior in comparison to the person getting preyed upon.

Stories of people being motivated to become physically and mentally strong due to being driven by the stress of getting bullied/preyed upon by others, I wonder how much truth there is in those types of stories?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Deidars (Feb 10, 2018)

I used to get bullied in school because I was extremely shy and would only talk to one person. And even with that person I made sure to whisper because I didn't want anyone else to hear. I think that made me an easy target to a lot of people. And I was kinda weird because I dressed myself in random wrinkly clothes and didn't always have the best hygiene. ._." 

Sometimes the bullying upset me, because I had one friend who kept pretending to be my friend, but then she kept sending me nasty notes at the end of each year and would start bullying me. Then we'd make up and be friends again. 

Besides that I usually ignored it. I had one friend who kept me going all those years, so that helped. ♡

In high school I dressed myself better, and literally no one cared about me anymore. I think it's due to a combination that people became more mature, and I was pretty anti-social, so no one bothered with me. 

Now I'm a graduate, and I don't have any ill will towards those bullies. I just don't care. I have more important things to focus on, like getting a job, college and etc. And ya know.. actual friends who actually care about me.


----------



## EJ (Feb 19, 2018)

I got bullied throughout my time in school from 7th grade to my Freshman Year. I learned how to deal with them for the most part. I mean I was fighting, and making fun of them back, but my grades were suffering, I found myself in some stupid-ass drama all the time, and just got tired of it.

You start finding out a lot of them just crave attention, trying to get a rise out of you, or simply trying to bitch you. It doesn't just end in High School, if you show someone that what they say to you doesn't phase you and keep your cool, they lose power over you.

It's a life lesson at times that I find myself having to remember (in regards to not giving them the attention they yearn for), but I'm glad I went through those years.  I have no respect for bullies in general as I'm sure most people do. It's sociopathic issues that they have and should be confronted on when they decide to challenge you on shit that truly matters. Otherwise, I've learned to stop caring for meaningless small battles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

